# Nissan Exalta Sentra STA



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I have no pics of my ride yet.But this is how the Taiwan/Philippine b14 version looks like (2000)


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

http://www.autolink.ph/pop_up.asp?seq=1918&the_pic=images/0043-0113-a.jpg

Just wanna know what you guys think


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

hmmm, looks like a Volvo. Not too bad though, what engine is it equiped with?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Its fitted with the same `ol GA16DE.Not much power in stock form.Especially with all the extra weight from all the additional OEM accessories


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

rear view----http://www.autolink.ph/pop_up.asp?seq=1918&the_pic=images/0043-0113-f.jpg

interior----http://www.autolink.ph/pop_up.asp?seq=1918&the_pic=images/0043-0113-c.jpg

front view----http://www.autolink.ph/pop_up.asp?seq=1918&the_pic=images/0043-0113-b.jpg


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

C:\My Documents\Pictures\Wagens\Sentra


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

ey exalta are you a member of nissanbayan?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

interior looks nice. i would love to import a few things like the shift knob, whatever makes the dash connect with the center console, wood grain pieces and steering wheel.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

1) check ebay.. wood interior kits are ALWAYS on there.. 
2) that car kicks ASS!. i love the half sentra half g20 half beamer look to it..


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

3) that interior is kick ass!!!!.. i love leather.. wish i had white leather in my car


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup, Im a member of NissanBayan.Im contented with the interior but the engine is havin a hard time haulin` it.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

aftermarket wouldn't be good as OEM. most aftermarkets are just stickers to put on the panels while OEM would be completely new panels. I really want to get the steering wheel then take the wood off and replace it with brushed aluminum look plastic


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

http://


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Is that your Nissan Exalta? Cool!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's some pics of my ride,dang dirty from an outtatown trip.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup,its mine.Tau Gamma Phi eh?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Triskelion!  I think you should post the pics in the member rides bro


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay!ThankS!


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

is the interior all stock? 
the reverse gauges, woodgrain accents and stuff?
i like the one piece headlights too..


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup,interior is all stock,thats why it fits better than a glove.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Gauges are OEM, the whole interior is stock.I mean everything.
Even the Nokia speakerphone system integrated with the radio


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

speakerphone system? Nokia? standard?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup,its standard in all Exalta STA models. The popout phone holder is located between the hazard button and the vent button or whatever. When you use your phone, stereo turns on automatically to celphone mode and you can hear the conversation through your car's spaeakers.The mic is located on the steering wheel pillar(not seen in the shot)
That system is bone stock standard equipment.Fits Nokia 5 and 6 series phones


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

P. I. 

how come we don't have that over here? we have to buy all these infommercial stuff, and you guys have that as an option?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Actually those arent options.They come standard with the car,sorry for the Ericsson owners coz these are biased.Nokia only.
The car also came from the factory with those backup sensors that beeps when objects are near while backin up.Its installed quite nicely, flush in the rear bumper


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

can nissanbayan accept overseas members???? so it's like an infinitized sentra........


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i am a member of nissanbayan, just not that active though


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

now if america is supposed to be the greatest country in the world and the only remaining superpower how come we get the sucky shit while the phillipenes get top of the line mercedez type shit??


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Philippines..

Well,maybe Nissan took pity on my country...j/k


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yulon Motors(Taiwan)is the one makin Nissans for the Southeastern Asia region.They specialize in accessorizing rides.Thats why we get these stuff.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You can see here the clear OEM LED third brakelight and the OEM backup sensors.Next thing I on my list is to get rid of my stock rims and replace it with some Nissan Europe rims.If theres any


----------

